# Hello! I'm new!



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

Hello! I'm new to this forum and recently adopted MooMoo, a stray from the shelter! I can take any suggestions for strays to integrate into a new home! I've been having problems with meowing at night/morning and scratching at the door at night. For the scratching part I've put sticky tape on the door and at the carpet she lifts/scratches but she's found a way to remove the tape and continue scratching. I've just been ignoring this behavior. Thanks!


----------



## andb4 (Jun 30, 2021)

The best thing you do is to reinforce good things and ignore all the bad ones. Do not start to play with him nor give any treats while he's howling but reward the silence. Cats love to have a routine and recognize attention very well so to build healthy relationships you should be consistent about your actions


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

Thank you! It's a little hard when she's meowing nonstop but I think it'll pay off!


----------



## HappyFather (May 21, 2021)

First few nights my cat was home I slept at least part of the night with the cat on the sofa.
Then I slept with closed room door wearing earplugs so I wouldn't be tempted to go outside.
She quickly got used to sleep alone, having the whole house to herself to chose where to sleep. She also has dry food out so that she can eat.
Nowadays she only lightly paws (not even a scratch, it is more to see if it is closed) the bedroom door when she hears me talking with my wife, like if "if you are awake, give me food and attention".
But after reading many stories here, I also believe I was blessed with a nice and adaptive cat.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

imamuggie said:


> Hello! I'm new to this forum and recently adopted MooMoo, a stray from the shelter! I can take any suggestions for strays to integrate into a new home! I've been having problems with meowing at night/morning and scratching at the door at night. For the scratching part I've put sticky tape on the door and at the carpet she lifts/scratches but she's found a way to remove the tape and continue scratching. I've just been ignoring this behavior. Thanks!
> View attachment 131184


When it comes to the scratching at the door, ignore it. Letting a cat go outside is very dangerous for the cat unless you live in a very isolated area with virtually no traffic, few predators, and a lot of trees and other places where the cat can escape if chased by predators. People do it anyway, but I don't, and I would not advise it. If you continue to ignore the door scratching eventually she will learn that outdoors is not available here.

You might try attaching plastic sheeting to the furniture instead of sticky tape.
also, try out different kinds of scratching posts or pads to see if she will learn to use one of them.
You can get clear plastic sheeting in various thicknesses at Home Depot or Lowe's.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I used to keep scratchers all over the house. Both ends of the sofa, both sides of the recliner, etc. My girls still love them. Heck, they even sleep on them. The key really is, as noted above, finding out what they like to scratch. My girls like cardboard, but love sisal and do most of their scratching on their cat tree. Maybe putting one of these by the door and other places she scratches will help.


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

HappyFather said:


> First few nights my cat was home I slept at least part of the night with the cat on the sofa.
> Then I slept with closed room door wearing earplugs so I wouldn't be tempted to go outside.
> She quickly got used to sleep alone, having the whole house to herself to chose where to sleep. She also has dry food out so that she can eat.
> Nowadays she only lightly paws (not even a scratch, it is more to see if it is closed) the bedroom door when she hears me talking with my wife, like if "if you are awake, give me food and attention".
> But after reading many stories here, I also believe I was blessed with a nice and adaptive cat.


It sounds like you have a very nice cat! If I left food out for her during the night she would eat all of it the moment I set it down. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

Mosi said:


> When it comes to the scratching at the door, ignore it. Letting a cat go outside is very dangerous for the cat unless you live in a very isolated area with virtually no traffic, few predators, and a lot of trees and other places where the cat can escape if chased by predators. People do it anyway, but I don't, and I would not advise it. If you continue to ignore the door scratching eventually she will learn that outdoors is not available here.
> 
> You might try attaching plastic sheeting to the furniture instead of sticky tape.
> also, try out different kinds of scratching posts or pads to see if she will learn to use one of them.
> You can get clear plastic sheeting in various thicknesses at Home Depot or Lowe's.


Definitely will consider this! Thanks!


----------



## imamuggie (Jul 1, 2021)

marie73 said:


> I used to keep scratchers all over the house. Both ends of the sofa, both sides of the recliner, etc. My girls still love them. Heck, they even sleep on them. The key really is, as noted above, finding out what they like to scratch. My girls like cardboard, but love sisal and do most of their scratching on their cat tree. Maybe putting one of these by the door and other places she scratches will help.
> 
> 
> View attachment 131192
> ...


Thanks you for the suggestions! I bought a rope scratching post but she doesn't seem to like the texture; mostly just bites it. Maybe she'll like the feeling of cardboard!


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

imamuggie said:


> Thanks you for the suggestions! I bought a rope scratching post but she doesn't seem to like the texture; mostly just bites it. Maybe she'll like the feeling of cardboard!


Yeah, unfortunately sometimes you have to try several different things to hit on the thing the cat likes to scratch. I always advise people not to get anything too expensive, like a huge cat tree, until they are sure of what the cat will like!

(It's a good thing cats are so entertaining and loveable, considering what they put us through sometimes in order for us to make them happy!)


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Hello Muggie and MooMoo! Good to hear you're both settling in now. Keep up the good work!


----------

